
CO2 Emissions on the Web - MilnerRoute
https://dannyvankooten.com/website-carbon-emissions/
======
tigroferoce
Woah, I really think this deserves more discussion. It's sad that we spend
hours discussing which tech is better and we don't care which one is more
sustainable. :-(

